# Nice MAs in Australia?



## girlambrosia (Jul 14, 2006)

Now, I've been to all the MAC stores regularly in the last three months in Melbourne - except the Highpoint one, which is so far away I won't bother - and I always, always get the most evil MAs. They always seem kinda ... cool and aloof  Except this one girl, she's really cute, long blonde hair, lives at the Chadstone store. I'm planning on doing a lot of shopping, but really don't want to let a silly little girl who looks at me like I'm a bug take commissions - plus, it's no fun! 

So, anybody with recommendations for a nice MA?


(Feel free to add ones in other cities, too!)


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 14, 2006)

awww sorry to hear that! 

but my FAVOURITE MA is the one in the City myer melbourne. i buy all of my mac products from him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 his name is chris and his very friendly. his kinda tall? around 178ish and has brown short hair so next time you go in look or ask for him! ^^ *if you do bump into him tell me how it went*


----------



## Ella_ (Jul 14, 2006)

Celia at the Brisbane counter. If you go see her tell her Pamela sent you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shes an absolute angel.

Shes in her mid - late 30s with Caramel blonde hair thats about shulder length.

My fave MA ever. Shes the reason that I still buy MAC, I nearly stopped buying because of the appaling service I had each time I went in before she started working there.


----------



## Arella (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss_love_kill* 
_awww sorry to hear that! 

but my FAVOURITE MA is the one in the City myer melbourne. i buy all of my mac products from him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 his name is chris and his very friendly. his kinda tall? around 178ish and has brown short hair so next time you go in look or ask for him! ^^ *if you do bump into him tell me how it went*_

 
I think I've bought from him before, and you're right, he's lovely. Most of the others are quite rude, though - always talking to each other and ignoring me. It's probably just me, but anyway.


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 15, 2006)

no no its not just you, they always just stand around and chat with each other or cleaning! or organising stuff! and its just like hello?!?! *waves* im right here you know?! so i dont bother going into mac and buy stuff if his not working lol. just out of interst when did you see him and wat did you get? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one of the MA's there was so rude to my friend. she was asking for a foundation thats suitable for her skin coz shes got dry skin and the MA *i think his name was adam?* just went "sorry your skin is just too dry theres nothing we can do about it, maybe try a facial?" like hello! you dont say that to a customer! i got really angry


----------



## Lilah (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh I agree the majority of SAs are shocking!!

I was in Sydney City Myer yesterday, and wanted to grab the Maidenchant blushcreme. There were 3 SAs just standing behind the counter chatting, only 1 was serving a customer at the register. Finally one acknowledges me and asks me what I want - "I'd like to get the Maidenchant blushcreme". Her reply? "What one was that?!?"

However, I do like Martha at DJs, she is really nice (and she does great eyebrow shaping!)

The only reason I prefer Myer is for MyerOne points.


----------



## girlambrosia (Jul 15, 2006)

*kiss_love_kill;*
I will keep that in mind next time I go! I know what you mean, some are just so rude! There was this really cute girl with dark crinkly brown hair who was reaally tall (180is?) at Myer Melbourne City too, but she was kinda clueless and I never saw her again. Sigh. 

*Arella;*
Girlie, it's DEFINITELY not just you who gets that kind of service. I see it more at Melbourne City Myer more than anywhere else (freestanding was just kinda... disinterested. Like, polite, but just... not all that fun. I don't blame her or anything. They had one girl who was all high-and-mighty too; Chadstone seems to be a bit too busy to actually pay attention to me...) Ah... I don't know. I'm sure there are nice girls, and maybe some SAs had bad days?

*Lilah;*
Is it just me, or do you find that Napoleon's has nicer MAs all around? I mean, they're around the same price range, maybe a couple dollars cheaper, but I've alwasy had a lot of fun with the Napoleon MAs. MAC ones... well, I'm sure some are very nice people. I just seem to get ones that are... completely unhelpful and sometimes cold. 

...I went once, to Myer Melbourne City, with a practically bare face - concealer, a little mascara and chapstick - and all of them looked at me like I was weird and ... bug-like, just because I didn't fit the regular clientele or whatever. Yeah, yeah, I have next to no makeup, but I still want that goddamn eyeshadow, so shoot me 


(rant over! oops!)

*lior;*
Oh, I was just in Brisbane last New Year's! They still had lingerie in... damn, I forgot to ask after MSFs. Ah well. Thanks!


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 15, 2006)

i dont usualy wear like LOADS of make up to mac just foundationa and abit of eyeliner... they should really not treat customers differently based on their appearance. hopefuly your next mac experience will be an awesome one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *do share* 

<3


----------



## Arella (Jul 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlambrosia* 
_*Arella;*
Girlie, it's DEFINITELY not just you who gets that kind of service. I see it more at Melbourne City Myer more than anywhere else (freestanding was just kinda... disinterested. Like, polite, but just... not all that fun. I don't blame her or anything. They had one girl who was all high-and-mighty too; Chadstone seems to be a bit too busy to actually pay attention to me...) Ah... I don't know. I'm sure there are nice girls, and maybe some SAs had bad days?_

 
I've basically had the same experience as you everywhere, I think. There was one girl in Chapel Street who was nice, though, but I don't know her name. All I know is that she had blonde hair, kind of chin-length-ish?

And as it happens, whenever I go to MAC I usually want to have a play so I don't wear any makeup (or just a bit of tinted moisturiser or foundation), and the amount of times I've been ignored because I don't look the 'type'... It's ridiculous. 

And kiss_love_kill - I think I just bought a TLC from him. I'd spent up big the day before (I think that was around the release of Lure), but completely forgotten what I wanted in the first place so I grabbed it while I was there.


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 16, 2006)

i hate it when they make you wait while they just chat away! i feel like such a loser >.> and the funny thing is i alwasy go past mac or go in mac *nearly everyweekend* so they probably think im a freak! hehe


----------



## girlambrosia (Jul 16, 2006)

*kiss_love_kill;*
I'm sure they're not _supposed _to treat you differently, but I'm sure that doesn't stop some of the girls *sigh* And there does seem to be recurring 'chat-and-ignore' syndrome at counters... eh. I feel like I'm twelve or something 


*Arella;*
When I go to MAC, I do want a play but if the SAs are just sitting there all I really do is swatch colours on my hand. Nobody grabs me and says 'Hey! Let's play!' ... which is sad, but okay, I guess. I'm Asian, with the chunky black glasses thing going on (and the worst eyebrows in the world,) and apparently that keeps me out of their demographic. I'm disappointed, because I'm expecting to buy a shitload of A Muse, but I don't want to do it somewhere where I have to wait three hours just to get service, be led to a stand and told 'this is the new stuff.' I don't know... frustrating!


...Can you just, like, _ask_ for an MA when you're at MAC? Is it considered rude? Will it be weird? Oh, I dunno. 

P.S. We should shop A Muse together - two girls waklingi n with no makeup and wakling out with hundreds of dollars' worth - that'll teach 'em!


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 16, 2006)

amuse is amazing i cant wait for the collection to come out in australia ^.^ hopefuly chirs will be working. i usualy go in with a bare face lol probably the reason they stay away from me. i think its silly going in with loads of make up since they are gonna be putting products on your face anyways. 

see through colour comes out tomorrow! YAY! cant wait


----------



## girlambrosia (Jul 16, 2006)

What?! What?! Where?! How much?! Why do I not know? *frantic*


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 16, 2006)

it comes out on the 17th well so the MA said. those poor lonely products can finaly come out of the draws and be loved~


----------



## girlambrosia (Jul 16, 2006)

55555


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 16, 2006)

a trip to the US on my you lucky lucky girl! all the mac you'll be getting! im very jealous! lol

im looking forward to the Valentines lipgelees! im gonna be SO broke because of a muse! all the MSF and eyeshadow! umm i think it will probably be like 38? 40? but any idea how much the eyeshadows are gonna be?


----------



## girlambrosia (Jul 16, 2006)

Heh, yeah, I'm all with the planning. I think I'll fill up a 15-pan while I'm there, and getting a lot of eye stuff, and Strobe Cream if I like it - I just can't justify paying like 60 AUD for moisturizer  I'm going to try and hit up the Vegas CCO while I'm there, but I hear that one gets cleaned out regularly  Ah well - I just gotta remember that I'm there to see America, not buy makeup!

(Yeah, right. *snort*)

Well...I'm guessing the e/s will be something like... er... well, the regular pot shadows are 30, so I guess the duos will lie in the 35-45 range? Whoa, weird, imagine paying more for e/s than MSF!


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 16, 2006)

haha screw see amerca! its all about mac!! oh wow is strobe cream 60 O.O never knew that wats CCO? *i sound like a loser asking this* 

really want nars but damn australia for not having it!


----------



## girlambrosia (Jul 16, 2006)

55555


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 16, 2006)

omg! mac outlets! that sounds too good to be ture! have i been living upder a rock all this time! i didnt know we have NARS in australia! yeah im a melbourne girl too. thats in david jones right? their trukish delight lipgloss is just too pretty! 

Guggenheim!!!


----------



## girlambrosia (Jul 16, 2006)

Um... Mecca Cosmetica have a counter in DJ's, yeah, but they have a freestanding at Chadstone near Marcs. Have fun


----------



## *luvmash* (Jul 16, 2006)

From what I've heard,
Msf $44
Duo eyeshadow $36


----------



## redambition (Oct 1, 2006)

MAC MAs in Syd: i prefer DJs to Myer any day of the week. much friendlier, much more willing to spend a bit of time with you and teach you tips and tricks. they also seem to give me better colour advice. i've always received excellent product/colour recommendations from them and had products like foundations perfectly matched.


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 1, 2006)

Im singing the praises of Natalie at Myer in Brisbane. Celia and Natalie are the only really nice girls there, the other SA's know me by sight, but they both know me by name AND know all the products and shades I already have by heart. Thats dedication to customer service - but Im always in there chatting to them so its probaby implanted in their brains by now what I do and dont have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont like the guy that works there. He is rude, looks at me like Im an idiot, ignores me if Im there with mum and speaks to her when Im the one buying stuff, told me that I looked fat in the top I was wearing last week AND he short changed me $5 last time I was in. Sure $5 might not be much to a lot of people, but when you are looking for work every cent counts...


----------



## Belle85 (Oct 2, 2006)

^ Thats awful, Lior! I'd be annoyed too, and every penny counts, particularly when the guy was so rude.

I had a really nice ma at parramatta myer mac on saturday! Can't remember her name, though, but all the ma's in there seemed to be quite friendly. Only problem i had is that she colour matched foundation really badly. The colour she gave me made me pale as a ghost, mainly because she insisted i was pink toned, despite the fact i am quite obviously yellow toned. Might try and colour match myself next time! Other than that, she was great help with lippies!


----------



## vettuhpop (Oct 5, 2006)

The MA at the only counter in Perth who served me yesterday was such a sweetheart! Didnt get her name though.


----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lior* 

 
_Im singing the praises of Natalie at Myer in Brisbane. Celia and Natalie are the only really nice girls there, the other SA's know me by sight, but they both know me by name AND know all the products and shades I already have by heart. Thats dedication to customer service - but Im always in there chatting to them so its probaby implanted in their brains by now what I do and dont have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont like the guy that works there. He is rude, looks at me like Im an idiot, ignores me if Im there with mum and speaks to her when Im the one buying stuff, told me that I looked fat in the top I was wearing last week AND he short changed me $5 last time I was in. Sure $5 might not be much to a lot of people, but when you are looking for work every cent counts..._

 

Natalie is great....and Claire has been with me all the way thru my MAC addiction


----------



## labelslut (Oct 11, 2006)

In Adelaide, I quite like being served by either Ocea (I think she is the counter manager) or Caitlin.  The rest are okay but those two were extremely helpful whenever I mosey on down there


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 18, 2006)

Just bumping this to again let you all know how awesome Natalie is.

I wrote into MAC to let them know how great Natalie and Celia are, and to say how they have turned me around from being put off MAC because of some really rude MAs, and have turned me into a MAC devotee.

Anyway, I just got off the phone from Natalie. Head office called in to let her and Celia know about my letter and she called to say thankyou.

How sweet is that!

So, again, Natalie and Celia = best MAs I have ever had the pleasure to deal with.


----------



## sixth. (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vettuhpop* 

 
_The MA at the only counter in Perth who served me yesterday was such a sweetheart! Didnt get her name though._

 
really?  none of the girls there seem friendly =(  maybe i go on the wrong days haha.  but the guy there is super nice!


----------



## Lilah (Jan 17, 2007)

I have found most of the MAs at Chatswood MAC not really that friendly. They aren't super rude or anything but they don't seem to be willing to help you out!

I asked one of them to show me the new Studio Mist foundation, she was like 'Sure' then she just walked off!! And I was the ONLY customer there are the time (early Monday morning) so it wasn't like they had heaps of customers to attend to.

Luckily this really nice (male) MA helped me out instead, I wish I had gotten his name now


----------



## lara (Jan 17, 2007)

You all need to come see me instead. I got into trouble for spending too much time with customers, hah!


----------



## missy29 (Jan 18, 2007)

I have found most of the MA's in adelaide to be rather rude. Which is quite annoying when you have money to spend, and they arent willing to even serve you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That said though, last time I went to the MAC counter, i was served by a lovely girl (didnt catch her name though), and it was a very welcome change! I spent way more than i had planned on, pretty much because I was dealing with someone nice who was prepared to spend the time explaining things to me!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_You all need to come see me instead. I got into trouble for spending too much time with customers, hah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'll come visit you soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, I am a bit behind the times..where is it that you work? lol


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missy29* 

 
_I have found most of the MA's in adelaide to be rather rude. Which is quite annoying when you have money to spend, and they arent willing to even serve you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That said though, last time I went to the MAC counter, i was served by a lovely girl (didnt catch her name though), and it was a very welcome change! I spent way more than i had planned on, pretty much because I was dealing with someone nice who was prepared to spend the time explaining things to me!_

 
Most of them are rude and ignore you except the gay guy, don't know what his name is but hes AWESOME!!!!! I love him to bits!


----------



## Lilah (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_You all need to come see me instead. I got into trouble for spending too much time with customers, hah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Which MAC do you work at? I would rather go where there is someone nice than rude!


----------



## Brandi Girl (Apr 1, 2007)

Jodi (used to be at Myer Melbourne and is now at DJ's Melbourne City) is FANTASTIC. I love her style, technique and she is sooo nice.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 9, 2007)

Opal at Myer Melbourne city <3


----------



## fabulouscazza (Apr 12, 2007)

Sue or Melissa at Myer Highpoint - both REALLY nice, and know me every time i walk in (prolly cause im there all the time!) Sue actually offered me the 2 I/C position, but i couldnt take it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont find that the myer melbourne or chaddy SA's have any time to spend with customers - they are always doing makeup on people (bookings etc.)  Sometimes, they dont have i single SA to help...

I'm a MA and dont wear makeup every day.  It's amazing how the SA's in MAC chapel street judge you if you dont have the "look" they think would suit MAC.  Pity, thats why i buy NOTHING from them, and EVERYTHING from MAC highpoint - their loss - i spend so much on MAC!

If only they knew....


----------



## Seary_Fairy (May 17, 2007)

Just bumping this thread to see if anyone else has any more comments on Melbourne MAC's...


----------



## panda0410 (May 18, 2007)

I had Lauren at Paddington do a phone order for me for a pigment and she was sweet! Fantastic service, my bubbie was crying and Lauren was super cool and patient while I got it together...LOL!


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 14, 2007)

so sad that mine one left to go to chapel st :'( i never go there and his leaving for UK soon damnit


----------



## thepopquizkid (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vettuhpop* 

 
_The MA at the only counter in Perth who served me yesterday was such a sweetheart! Didnt get her name though._

 
Hmm. Some of them are nice, but i find two in particular always seem to be aloof / "too busy" to answer questions (even specific ones with a single answer) or help me when i want to buy something . 

Customer service, damn it! 

I agree with the person who mentioned the guys who work at the counter - they're always nice to me, and very helpful.


----------



## miss_emc (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thepopquizkid* 

 
_Hmm. Some of them are nice, but i find two in particular always seem to be aloof / "too busy" to answer questions (even specific ones with a single answer) or help me when i want to buy something . 

Customer service, damn it! 

I agree with the person who mentioned the guys who work at the counter - they're always nice to me, and very helpful._

 
Hope it's not me! I try to be as helpful as possible as long as im not doing a makeup appointment or sitting another customer down cos sometimes i find people want me to serve them whilst im serving someone else but if i do that then the customer im serving might think im being rude! But yeh, if i'm not serving i always try to be as helpful as possible!


----------



## lara (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_emc* 

 
_Hope it's not me! I try to be as helpful as possible as long as im not doing a makeup appointment or sitting another customer down cos sometimes i find people want me to serve them whilst im serving someone else but if i do that then the customer im serving might think im being rude!_

 
The golden rule of Myer: halfway during a MU appointment, someone will _always _try to spin you around and demand to know where the toilets are.


----------



## chillipea (Jul 29, 2007)

Just wondering if there are any nice MA's at the Brisbane counter?  If there are, when do they work?  The 2 at the counter this weekend were not helpful at all.


----------



## deathfairy (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chillipea* 

 
_Just wondering if there are any nice MA's at the Brisbane counter?  If there are, when do they work?  The 2 at the counter this weekend were not helpful at all._

 
They are all pretty nice really! One girl who was working on the weekend was brand new so im pretty sure she was just trying to work everything out! Most people always love Natalie who is the counter manager, but most of them are pretty nice. Who served you?


----------



## chillipea (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't the two girls names.  I'm thinking one was the brand new one you mentioned - it would explain a couple of responses.  She seemed a little lost!  

The other one though was just generally unhelpful - it seemed that she just didn't want to be there.  I had a question about the MSFs and how different it was from Blot because I thought that it might be a good option for light coverage over TM.  She said that there is no difference, but she would see if she could find an ingredient list if I wanted.  Her facial expression was such that I didn't ask for the ingredient list!  And here I was ready to splurge!  I went and bought Givenchy instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perhaps I happened to be there when they were really busy?  I might try going to the counter on a weekday rather than the weekend.


----------



## venacava (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chillipea* 

 
_Just wondering if there are any nice MA's at the Brisbane counter?  If there are, when do they work?  The 2 at the counter this weekend were not helpful at all._

 
Both Claire and Natalie are terrific and teased endlessly about my obsession. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only buy stuff when they're at the counter. Natalie is on vacation at the moment and, to the best of my knowledge, Claire is there on most weekdays. The other MAs are generally nice as well, though there's this tall blond guy who’s always trying to get people to buy stuff they don’t want. He’s pet project is Fix+ and he will badger until you cave and buy one. I don’t know about most people but that stuff turned my face into an oil slick.

I ran into a new Asian girl there last Friday. At least, I think she’s new. As I far as I know Claire used to be the only Asian MA working at Brisbane counter. She kind of looked down her nose and sniffed when I asked if she could hold some Flashtronic items for me. Haha, she must be so -proud- to be working for MAC.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd love to hear about some awesome Adelaide girls... does anybody know the name of the greek girl thats usually there with long dark hair with highlights and a huge smile???


----------



## deathfairy (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chillipea* 

 
_I don't the two girls names.  I'm thinking one was the brand new one you mentioned - it would explain a couple of responses.  She seemed a little lost!  

The other one though was just generally unhelpful - it seemed that she just didn't want to be there.  I had a question about the MSFs and how different it was from Blot because I thought that it might be a good option for light coverage over TM.  She said that there is no difference, but she would see if she could find an ingredient list if I wanted.  Her facial expression was such that I didn't ask for the ingredient list!  And here I was ready to splurge!  I went and bought Givenchy instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perhaps I happened to be there when they were really busy?  I might try going to the counter on a weekday rather than the weekend._

 
Yeah they seem to be pretty busy on friday nights and weekends so probably go either a weekday or sundays are usually quiet too


----------



## deathfairy (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *venacava* 

 
_Both Claire and Natalie are terrific and teased endlessly about my obsession. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only buy stuff when they're at the counter. Natalie is on vacation at the moment and, to the best of my knowledge, Claire is there on most weekdays. The other MAs are generally nice as well, though there's this tall blond guy who’s always trying to get people to buy stuff they don’t want. He’s pet project is Fix+ and he will badger until you cave and buy one. I don’t know about most people but that stuff turned my face into an oil slick.

I ran into a new Asian girl there last Friday. At least, I think she’s new. As I far as I know Claire used to be the only Asian MA working at Brisbane counter. She kind of looked down her nose and sniffed when I asked if she could hold some Flashtronic items for me. Haha, she must be so -proud- to be working for MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah Ive been told that generally their policy is that they can't hold items? I think since limited edition is so popular. I know the new asian girl your talking about but ive always found her quite nice


----------



## venacava (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathfairy* 

 
_Yeah Ive been told that generally their policy is that they can't hold items? I think since limited edition is so popular. I know the new asian girl your talking about but ive always found her quite nice_

 

Actually, they do hold LE but don't take pre-orders. Usually I would ask them to hold if I know I can't make it on release dates.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 15, 2008)

I live a 20 minute bus drive from Chadstone, Last time I saw a really nice MA though I didn't get her name. She's kind of short, long black hair and kind ethnic looking, though not sure what ethnicity lol. Oh well she was lovely.

Most MA's aren't very nice to, they assume I know nothing about MAC and patronise me. I actually don't feel very comfortable shopping at MAC.


----------



## Kitty Kitty (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi all,

I can't believe I haven't seen this thread before!  I'm in Sydney but I don't get into the stores much these days as I'm at home on maternity leave.  BUT...I do buy all my stuff from the Chapel Street store and deal with a girl in Artist Relations.  She is just the best.  She holds anything I want and when I order something it arrives on my doorstep the next day.  I love it!  

When I was working in the city, there was one really lovely girl in the Myer store.  I can't remember her name but she had really long brown hair and so helpful.

KK


----------



## myystiqueen (Oct 18, 2008)

i've been dealing with this kind of issue in these couple weeks...
i'm new to makeup, esp. to MAC... i'm 18 years old but i look like a 15.. which sucks...

when i entered MAC at the very first time, no one actually bothered to 'serve' me... like i didn't even exist at all... i knew that that would happen, so it didn't really disturb me... but as i went there more frequently, i started to realize that most of the MAs or SAs (no idea about the differences) weren't really friendly at all.. some were just plain rude....

there was this girl..... at MYER melbourne city... i asked her if they got painterly paintpot.. and she replied, "we do.." and she just stood there.... it was kind of an awkward moment.. it was like it was enough for me knowing that they DID have painterly p/p... i made a face and i said, "uh-huh... so.. i want to get it..." i had the urge to add, "DUHH!!" but i didn't dare.. i don't know if it's just me or.....

basically,, they just prefer serving girls with tons of makeup on, especially vibrant eyeshadow...

as far as NICE MAs goes... i have some good experiences with girls named Sarah.... one is from MAC chapel st. and one is from KIT cosmetics in MYER melbourne... not sure if KIT does have MAs, but Sarah is such a lovely girl....!!! i really really like her,, and she's just so prettily natural... ^^ and Sarah from MAC pro at chapel is really really helpful... she helped me pick lots of colors for myy pro pan palette and she gave me some useful advices.... as soon i entered the store, she came straight to me and offered assistance.... the other day i went to chapel st,, the girls were all busy chatting.... one of 'em did offer help though....


----------



## Esme (Oct 19, 2008)

Ahh, I saw this and thought the OP was looking for a Makeup Artist to do her wedding or something! I was gonna say, me me me!! LOL
Ah well, will have my qualifications in Aus by my birthday next year. Used to do makeup (bridal and theatre) in the US, so hoping to change careers here in Aus next year. I am in Perth anyway, so no good.
I won't even try to work for MAC as I would never get hired by them. Too old, too fat, blah blah blah! But I would be damned good!!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 27, 2008)

I had a really nice girl at Chadstone. Didnt catch her name, but she was really really pretty, and had dark hair pulled back with a massive headband with a bow on it in her hair.
She was really helpfully, and cause i went enquiring about paint pots as a base, she told me everything i need to know about it. She even did swatches and stuff, and showed me how some eyeshadows turned out with and without a base.
She was really nice, and there seemed to be a couple of really nice girls on that day. 
There was a older lady (proberly 60ish?) in there with her mum, and they kept saying how beautiful the lady was and stuff. It really makes you want to go back there even just for a chat on all the lovely mac items.


----------



## myystiqueen (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_I had a really nice girl at Chadstone. Didnt catch her name, but she was really really pretty, and had dark hair pulled back with a massive headband with a bow on it in her hair.
She was really helpfully, and cause i went enquiring about paint pots as a base, she told me everything i need to know about it. She even did swatches and stuff, and showed me how some eyeshadows turned out with and without a base.
She was really nice, and there seemed to be a couple of really nice girls on that day. 
There was a older lady (proberly 60ish?) in there with her mum, and they kept saying how beautiful the lady was and stuff. It really makes you want to go back there even just for a chat on all the lovely mac items._

 
oh wow.... that sounds great... i wish all MA's are as lovely as her.... very informative, helpful and friendly..... >.<

some of 'em judge us from our appearance (and uhm.... age?? even though i'm 18 it doesn't mean i can't buy MAC - i'm on a budget of course)


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_oh wow.... that sounds great... i wish all MA's are as lovely as her.... very informative, helpful and friendly..... >.<

some of 'em judge us from our appearance (and uhm.... age?? even though i'm 18 it doesn't mean i can't buy MAC - i'm on a budget of course)_

 
Yeah, your like me. Haha, i hate the 18 year old budget! Lol.
But yeah, its annoying when they judge you on apperance. 
Mm.... thinking of going to chaddy tomorrow to have a look around, cant afford to buy anything but just for a look.


----------



## myystiqueen (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_Yeah, your like me. Haha, i hate the 18 year old budget! Lol.
But yeah, its annoying when they judge you on apperance. 
Mm.... thinking of going to chaddy tomorrow to have a look around, cant afford to buy anything but just for a look._

 
yea i know.... ^^

ohh cooliess... i always pop into the store whenever i'm in the city... do some e/s and blush swatches... or just looking around to satisfy myy MAC-hunger... lol.... what's killing me is that i have to leave the store with empty hands...


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_yea i know.... ^^

ohh cooliess... i always pop into the store whenever i'm in the city... do some e/s and blush swatches... or just looking around to satisfy myy MAC-hunger... lol.... what's killing me is that i have to leave the store with empty hands... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Soooo true! I was at chaddy today, went to the counter 3 times, and couldnt leave with nothing, so i ended up getting zoomlash! haha.
I do have a big spending spree planned though next week


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlambrosia* 

 
_
*Lilah;*
Is it just me, or do you find that Napoleon's has nicer MAs all around? I mean, they're around the same price range, maybe a couple dollars cheaper, but I've alwasy had a lot of fun with the Napoleon MAs. MAC ones... well, I'm sure some are very nice people. I just seem to get ones that are... completely unhelpful and sometimes cold. 

...I went once, to Myer Melbourne City, with a practically bare face - concealer, a little mascara and chapstick - and all of them looked at me like I was weird and ... bug-like, just because I didn't fit the regular clientele or whatever. Yeah, yeah, I have next to no makeup, but I still want that goddamn eyeshadow, so shoot me 

_

 
I havent been to a MAC counter as yet just the fact that they are too far to go for me having a child and going on public transport....so i avoid it and just buy from ppl on makeup forums like this one(member of makeup talk)...
But i love the girls at Napoleon they are just great...and they have even complimeted me on my makeup application and liner i was shocked lol...and i even sat and had coffee with them while i picked wat i wanted ...they were really helpful just great!!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 29, 2008)

I love the girls at NP, but today i went to the store at chaddy, and she didnt know what buffing in foundation was.
Huh?
All well. I heart the girls at Fountain Gate which is only like a 2 minute drive away!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 29, 2008)

hmm i really need to meet up with some sydney girls and just go on a buying spree in a MAC store lol...anyone game???


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 29, 2008)

I would if i was in sydney!!!
I totally want a melb shopping partner! Lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 29, 2008)

I am appalled to hear about all those rude MAs!  Fortunately, I have yet to encounter a rude MA (touch wood). Visiting MAC store requires my patience - I work 6 days a week and Sunday is the only day I get to go out for shopping and the last thing I need is to line up to test or pay stuff!  I hate going to the Chapel St store as it is full of people on Sundays and you can't get any service from TWO MAs.  Not great for buying stuff, but fantastic to try out absolutely everything as MAs are too busy to notice you there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  In Chadstone, the girl with a long blonde hair someone already mentioned was great and so was the gay guy.  Westfield Doncaster was crappy.. The young girls didn't know much about products and many stuff hiding in the drawer, making them unavailable for testing (and have three of the same color lipsticks for testing? doh). It was good to go to a brand new store though.. I got to open all the brand new Paint Pots and made first smears and they weren't even mine!  My favorite store has to be Myer Melbourne and Megan is lovey and helpful.  You mention something and she will bring everything over and try them on you. There is also another lady in there I like, but I didn't get her name. I had to pay for things really quickly and get out before hubby could find me (and my receipt).


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 30, 2008)

I love Georgie and Sam at Adelaide Dj's, Which is such a shame coz they were at Myers (I HATE Dj's - SNOOTY BIARCHES!) and I get myer rewards points, so I buy half my stuff at myer (for my brownie points) then go down to Dj's to see G/ S... It's kinda sad but hey I love 'em girls!

At Myers, I love Cassie and the darker girl with lovely, long Luscious , hair.. always forget her name....


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, im really hoping that when i go to Chapel Street next week that i get some good customer service since i will be spending so much! Haha.


----------



## myystiqueen (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_I would if i was in sydney!!!
I totally want a melb shopping partner! Lol._

 
hey hey... pick me..... ^^

but well uhm.... i'm on a makeup ban for a month or so.... i've spent about AU$700 this month... which makes me broke... >.<

so maybe some times later, we could go for a shopping spree.... lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_Well, im really hoping that when i go to Chapel Street next week that i get some good customer service since i will be spending so much! Haha._

 
well you should... they WILL DEFINITELY take a good care of you if you're buying heaps...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am appalled to hear about all those rude MAs! Fortunately, I have yet to encounter a rude MA (touch wood). Visiting MAC store requires my patience - I work 6 days a week and Sunday is the only day I get to go out for shopping and the last thing I need is to line up to test or pay stuff! I hate going to the Chapel St store as it is full of people on Sundays and you can't get any service from TWO MAs. Not great for buying stuff, but fantastic to try out absolutely everything as MAs are too busy to notice you there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. In Chadstone, the girl with a long blonde hair someone already mentioned was great and so was the gay guy. Westfield Doncaster was crappy.. The young girls didn't know much about products and many stuff hiding in the drawer, making them unavailable for testing (and have three of the same color lipsticks for testing? doh). It was good to go to a brand new store though.. I got to open all the brand new Paint Pots and made first smears and they weren't even mine! My favorite store has to be Myer Melbourne and Megan is lovey and helpful. You mention something and she will bring everything over and try them on you. There is also another lady in there I like, but I didn't get her name. I had to pay for things really quickly and get out before hubby could find me (and my receipt)._

 
yea... totally... if i just wanna look around and play with some stuffs, i prefer weekends cause then they will just avoid us... lol

hmmm.... Megan?? can you describe her?? i have never got the MA's names...

oh and btw.. is it rude if i just wait for the MA whom i know is nice to serve me while actually there's other MA who's available?? if you know what i mean....


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_hey hey... pick me..... ^^

but well uhm.... i'm on a makeup ban for a month or so.... i've spent about AU$700 this month... which makes me broke... >.<

so maybe some times later, we could go for a shopping spree.... lol


_

 

OMG YES! Haha. Let me know when you wanna go shopping!! I so need a mac buddy. haha, all my friends dont understand why i spend my money on mac!


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 30, 2008)

*myystiqueen*: I semi think thats rude. If it was me I'd just keep looking at stuff untill the one I wanted was ready. But I know what you mean, I prefer to give my sale to girls I know and like. Which I know is kind of bad but dont care.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow I am so glad to find this thread, I could complain about Chadstone MAC counter MA's til the end of time.

I don't know if I should bother getting into it, but one girl there FLATLY REFUSED to help my friend and I, to the point where I asked the blonde guy to help us out, he called the same girl over, and she tried as hard as she could to get out of serving us - she was doing NOTHING. I mean hello, it's your JOB to try out products on customers - she lost a huge sale!

So, now I go to the Chapel St store only. It's seriously less busy. Sometimes you have to wait a little while, but someone will come up to you eventually. I was there last sunday, a lovely guy named Daniel helped me out, he was totally informative, actually taught me how to use certain products that I wasn't going to buy anyway since I already had them - he spent at least an hour with me. He was tall, dark brown shortish hair - couldn't really point out much else about him.

Also, another time I went there another girl with dark hair and GORGEOUS tattoos on her arm/back helped me and a few people I was with, she spent about two hours with us and was really HAPPY to do it. I knew her name but I've forgotten it now... there was also a blonde girl with long wavy hair that colour matched me the same day, she was very nice.

I would recommend any Melbourne person to go to the Chapel st store, especially because they have pro items! I haven't been to the city store or anywhere else though...

Hope that helps anyway!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 31, 2008)

I've had the guy at chadstone. I dont know though, i think he was really nice when i went to buy something but i think he was a bit annoyed when i asked for his advice on blush. Hmmm... not sure.


----------



## lara (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_oh and btw.. is it rude if i just wait for the MA whom i know is nice to serve me while actually there's other MA who's available?? if you know what i mean...._

 
If you want to speak to a specific MA, politely say to anyone else that offers to help you that you're waiting for ________ to become free and ask if they can let _______ know that you're waiting. Don't just ignore the other available MA.


----------



## myystiqueen (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_If you want to speak to a specific MA, politely say to anyone else that offers to help you that you're waiting for ________ to become free and ask if they can let _______ know that you're waiting. Don't just ignore the other available MA._

 
oh why thanks lara... i'll be sure to do that..... ^^

thanks again for the tips..


----------



## ladydangerlover (Mar 17, 2009)

i was reading this thred to see what everyone else was thinkng, just like me..i was really scared to go to MAC cuz i found the MAs judged me and thought that i wouldnt spend any money. i would always just go in and buy what i saw on the net and leave, no one ever seemed to care they just sold it and moved on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but that was ages ago. im surprised no one else from melbourne has commented on the change of MAs at Chapel St. i went in there once and did my normal thing then one of the MAs offered to try stuff on, id never seen her before and she was really nice, so i kept going bak and now i love them all. they got a new manager, shes got long long blonde hair and she really looks after me (even tho i cant remember her name!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)and now everyones really nice!  i love the chapel st MAs now, they always help me and i dont feel scared anymore


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 17, 2009)

Her name is Kira and she is lovely


----------



## tana2210 (Mar 17, 2009)

mishka at djs adelaide is great


----------



## ladydangerlover (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks simpleenchantin! i just poseted a comment in mac makeup..i always forget her name! shes does my makeup always and i can never remember i just ask for the blonde girl!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_ At Myers, I love Cassie and the darker girl with lovely, long Luscious , hair.. always forget her name...._

 
I know who you are talking about... she's great!! I don't know her name either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've never had a mac makeover done by her before, but she remembered serving me from _months_ ago when we were both whinging to eachother about how crepe-y Bare Study pp can be! I couldn't believe it when I was talking to her about Delft the other week and she just said 'oh yeah, you'll like this _heaps _better, it's not like Bare Study, I know you're like me and hate that'. _What a memory!! _I was impressed anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm _so _going in there and getting a makeover from her at some stage! Her makeup is always spot on and beautiful.

There's also a redhead at Myers who's great too.

I ought to ask peoples' names from now on I think!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah asking for names is great! I know most of the MUA's at the Pro store and my local counter by name haha. Makes it easier when you're waiting for a particular MUA so you don't hold up the others!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 17, 2009)

asking names?? i never thought of that before... ^^

do you guys know this girl from MYER melbourne with short blonde hair and always wears glasses all the time.. she looks like she knows what she's doing..


----------



## ladydangerlover (Mar 17, 2009)

i got embarrassed! shes done it so many times and she always remembers me but i cant remember her...now i dont have to ask for the blonde girl anymore!! thanks heaps


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 17, 2009)

I can definately recommend Tess at Myer Adelaide... she is my favourite MA - absolutely gorgeous!  I love her


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I can definately recommend Tess at Myer Adelaide... she is my favourite MA - absolutely gorgeous! I love her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

double agree!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 18, 2009)

My fav is Broadie at Highpoint, such a sweetie!


----------



## *lolly (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I can definately recommend Tess at Myer Adelaide... she is my favourite MA - absolutely gorgeous! I love her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what does she look like?? is she the tall blonde one??


----------



## Eyetresser (Mar 20, 2009)

Have any of the Brisbane ladies here been to the Myer Mac counter at Chermside?  I tend to avoid the city like the plague and am wondering if it is worth making the trip to Chermside?


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_what does she look like?? is she the tall blonde one??_

 
Nope, she is shorter, has red-ish hair at the moment, and green or blue eyes I think?

She is very bubbly


----------



## *lolly (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ hrmm I'm not sure that I've seen her, was she at the HK night at Myer??


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 24, 2009)

^^ Yep, she was definately there.. she was the MA that was with me at the start of the night...

Sorry.... I know that doesnt narrow it down _at all_ lol!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lily at Paddo is a real gem! She does a lot of my B2M and she is super efficient


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 24, 2009)

Tess' hair does change alot though


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Tess' hair does change alot though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
exactly!!  She took me by surprise when she changed to red! lol


----------



## rhondaaa (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inspersia* 

 
_Have any of the Brisbane ladies here been to the Myer Mac counter at Chermside?  I tend to avoid the city like the plague and am wondering if it is worth making the trip to Chermside?_

 
The girls at the Chermside counter are lovely, especially Jo


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 14, 2009)

I found the girls at Adelaide Myer not really interested.
I bought a list and so much money with me too.
I just ended up getting a lipstick coz I didn't want to bother them from whatever was more interesting....

I was scared to go back to MAC after this experience but I really wanted the Studio Sculpt so went to the David Jones one and was so glad I did.
They went the full mile for me, I wish I got her name so I could have left positive feedback to the manager.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Superkaz* 

 
_I found the girls at Adelaide Myer not really interested.
I bought a list and so much money with me too.
I just ended up getting a lipstick coz I didn't want to bother them from whatever was more interesting....

I was scared to go back to MAC after this experience but I really wanted the Studio Sculpt so went to the David Jones one and was so glad I did.
They went the full mile for me, I wish I got her name so I could have left positive feedback to the manager._

 
Seriously?? wow... I've never had that in Myers...

I went in there today and was served by Oshea (nfi how to spell her name lol) she's the counter manager.  We even fossiked around in the drawer to pick out the MSF I wanted.

I'm so sorry to hear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What time were you in there? Maybe it was me taking up all their time lol...


----------



## indybrat (Apr 14, 2009)

Kira at the Chapel St store in Melbourne is lovely.  She serverd me the first time I went to the store.  I went with a list of things I wanted to look at and she very patiently went through the list and made recommendations.  She made me feel welcome in the store and  even remembered me the next time I went in. Last week I treated myself to a make up lesson and was seen by Danni, who was also extremely helpful.


----------



## *lolly (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Superkaz* 

 
_I found the girls at Adelaide Myer not really interested.
I bought a list and so much money with me too.
I just ended up getting a lipstick coz I didn't want to bother them from whatever was more interesting....

I was scared to go back to MAC after this experience but I really wanted the Studio Sculpt so went to the David Jones one and was so glad I did.
They went the full mile for me, I wish I got her name so I could have left positive feedback to the manager._

 
I've had a bad experience at Myer's Adelaide too, but this was like two years ago and I'm not sure if the same girl works there (I think she moved to DJ). I was trying to take back an item that gave me an allergic reaction and the MA was so rude saying it wasn't possible but the manager who I spoke to earlier said that I can exchange it for something else. Anyway, when the manager came back from serving someone she told the girl off and said she had wrote it down in the "communication book" that I was allowed to get the product exchanged. I never went back to MAC until this year


----------



## *lolly (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Seriously?? wow... I've never had that in Myers...

I went in there today and was served by Oshea (nfi how to spell her name lol) she's the counter manager. We even fossiked around in the drawer to pick out the MSF I wanted.

I'm so sorry to hear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What time were you in there? Maybe it was me taking up all their time lol..._

 
I love Oshea (not sure how to spell her name either lol), she knows exactly what she's talking about and gave me heaps of tips! She always makes sure that all my questions are answered - She's awesome


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_I love Oshea (not sure how to spell her name either lol), she knows exactly what she's talking about and gave me heaps of tips! She always makes sure that all my questions are answered - She's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, she saw me come in today and asked me if I had a myer-one card, and said that I spend enough there that I definately need one!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Her and Tess know me quite well lol...


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 16, 2009)

if you going to the myers mac mrs.may then you need a myer one; although be prepared for the statement. I got a letter say that i was now a "gold" member of myer one and then it says how much money you have spend in a quarter or 6 months and i nearly crapped myself and ended up shreading the letter from the partner


----------



## Brie (Apr 16, 2009)

lol we made it upto gold last year, it actually just expired this month. i love Myer...


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 16, 2009)

Im gold! It's kind of embarrasing when you give it in cause I always feel like yep, thats how much money I've spent here in the last six months!


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 20, 2009)

I hate going to MAC at Myer Adelaide. They ALWAYS ignore me. They have NEVER been nice to me or even said hello or smiled, which makes me not want to approach them. Wearing my regular clothes I can't ever get served, (and I take pride in my appearance as anyone here would, making sure I am always in clean, tidy, ironed clothes that match nicely) but today I went in, dressed in a black suit, heels etc. (I'd just been to a job interview) but apparently that wasn't good enough for them either. One girl was just standing around at the counter doing absolutely nothing, but I guess it was beneath her to even say hi. I don't think I want to bother again. I don't want to bother trying at DJs either as I could never get served there either at any counter, even though I worked at DJs up until recently (in fashion, not cosmetics though). Usually it makes me just a bit annoyed and I try not to take it personally as it is possible they were just daydreaming or having a bad day or whatever, but now I just feel upset and I wonder what's wrong with me. Am I not pretty enough for them or something? Do they just take one look at me and decide I'm beneath them? If so, WHY!? I am a nice person, with good manners, intelligence and good hygiene, so what's the problem? *stomps foot... lol*


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ aw hun I'm sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I should meet you there one day and shop with you


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ aw hun I'm sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I should meet you there one day and shop with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I will save up some more money, lol.
I just want to know why it is that my experiences are consistently like this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I  know it's silly but it makes me feel so insecure about my appearance. Even if they thought I was ugly, wouldn't ugly people need more help with makeup? Lol. I prefer not to see others as ugly anyway, as the more you judge others and think of them in those terms, the uglier you become inside. I still hate the thought of being thought of in that way, even though I know that's not how everybody sees me. I love makeup, but the cultivation of inner beauty is far more important. I've gone off on a tangent, but I'm just having a bad day. Haha.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 20, 2009)

You're completely right and I totally feel you! A bad day is a bad day but if it's a consistent thing I'd go and say something to the manager to be honest. Then again, that might not be the best idea - I'm just a really confrontational person lol! You should be comfortable going to any counter wearing anything you want, ugly/pretty/whatever it should not matter in the slightest. I wish I was with you so I could give them a piece of my mind!


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 20, 2009)

im in adl. and normally shop at djs becoz i had the same experiance at myer a while back, however i had to go to myers for sugarsweet and now id say id go to either. Ive been sick with the flu and i went in all red and stuffy and gross in my ripped trackies, sneakers and tshirt no makeup on my way to a uni test and i got great servcie form the girls at myer, i b2md for lollyop loving and was accidently charged so i went back to get the mney and i was really worried about them being rude but they were great refuneded the money super quick and were really nice about it... so my mind about myers in adelaide has been changed!!!


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 20, 2009)

eh, I'm over it for now. Not worth wasting my time and energy being upset over it. It could be a case of bad timing or whatever. I still think it's very rude but but I'm going to think of it as their loss. One day I'll try again.
For all they knew I could be filthy stinking rich. I'm definitely not, but I could be for all they know!


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 20, 2009)

I dont think it was a matter of timing. Thats exactly what I said after I went there and saw their crappy team. I was there a fortnight ago.

They disappointed me so much that its really put me off mac. Even if they treated us better coz they thought we'd bring in sales, we want passionate caring people helping us anyways!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

If you had a problem with a store, you could email to MAC.  I did it once and got response the next day and my MUAs got the feedback a week after!


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, I actually just did email Mac and made an account there.
Do many of you guys order from MAC online?

Sorry for the harsh words in my earlier post, the other poster made me angry again.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 20, 2009)

I ordered the HK Vanity case from MAC as it was an online exclusive.. I put in the order on the weekend and got it on Tuesday, it was fantastic. Though the post dude came at like 8am and I slept through it so I had to go to the p/o later to pick it up heheh.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Superkaz* 

 
_... the other poster made me angry again._

 
Sorry! Didn't mean to upset anyone!


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 22, 2009)

I think she meant angry at your situation not angry at you!


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I think she meant angry at your situation not angry at you!_

 
Thanks, still don't like to anger anyone though.
It is nice to know that someone else knows what I mean, even though I don't want anyone else to have a bad experience.


----------



## *lolly (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_im in adl. and normally shop at djs becoz i had the same experiance at myer a while back, however i had to go to myers for sugarsweet and now id say id go to either. Ive been sick with the flu and i went in all red and stuffy and gross in my ripped trackies, sneakers and tshirt no makeup on my way to a uni test and i got great servcie form the girls at myer, i b2md for lollyop loving and was accidently charged so i went back to get the mney and i was really worried about them being rude but they were great refuneded the money super quick and were really nice about it... so my mind about myers in adelaide has been changed!!!_

 
2nd this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Two years ago the MUAs were rude and bitchy and I never went to MAC again until this year. Now they are alot nicer and helpful.


----------



## indybrat (Apr 24, 2009)

Last week against my better judgement I decided to give the counter at Chadstone another shot.  After the appalling service I got there a couple of months ago I was reluctant to ever go back, but some of the folks here mentioned how good they always find the service, so I thought, well I'll give them one more chance.  

I got wonderful service this time.  It was a bit busy but within 30 seconds of me stopping at the Fergie Viva Glam display I had a MUA approach me and offer assistance.  I spent about 20 minutes with her.  She invited me to take a seat and try the Line Filler on my face.  She was helpful and polite, excusing herself when she needed to assist another MUA and then appologising when she returned.  As it turned out I was her last customer as I heard her say goodbye to her collegues as I was leaving, and yet she had not tried to rush me out.

I wish they wore name tags as it would make it so much easier to contact MAC and give feedback.  I'm still going to email MAC and tell them how happy I was with the service and hope they might be able to identify the girl in question.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 24, 2009)

I go to chadstone all the time, what did she look like? Maybe I can help!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 24, 2009)

All the MAs at David Jones Queens Plaza, Brisbane City, are just fabulous. VIP service all the way.


----------



## indybrat (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I go to chadstone all the time, what did she look like? Maybe I can help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Long dark brown hair, brown eyes (I think) maybe in her mid to late 20s.  She's also been overseas recently as she was saying she got Studio Sculpt while overseas.    I was there on a Friday afternoon just after 3.30pm


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmm.. could be Mel or Renee, they both have long dark brown hair and brown eyes. Renee just got married, maybe she was on her honey moon? hehe. Mel tends to wear her hair in a pony tail and Renee tends to wear hers out (both straight hair). That's about all I can think of! Sorry hun.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 25, 2009)

I am glad you got the better service indybrat!  I was there on Thursday.  Had to get something, so I could get the double Myer points.  I 'grabbed' the short red hair girl and she just had no idea where the things were and what I wanted.  When I walked out of the store, I decided to check the bag and of course she gave me the wrong stuff.  Grrrr..


----------



## indybrat (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am glad you got the better service indybrat!  I was there on Thursday.  Had to get something, so I could get the double Myer points.  I 'grabbed' the short red hair girl and she just had no idea where the things were and what I wanted.  When I walked out of the store, I decided to check the bag and of course she gave me the wrong stuff.  Grrrr.._

 
Oh that sucks.  At least you checked the bag before you left Chadstone, it would have been worse if you hadn't discovered the mistake until you got home.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *indybrat* 

 
_Oh that sucks. At least you checked the bag before you left Chadstone, it would have been worse if you hadn't discovered the mistake until you got home._

 
I know! I would be really pissed!  Teach me a lesson to stick with my usual store!


----------



## Lyssah (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *indybrat* 

 
_Long dark brown hair, brown eyes (I think) maybe in her mid to late 20s. She's also been overseas recently as she was saying she got Studio Sculpt while overseas. I was there on a Friday afternoon just after 3.30pm_

 
It's Renee!!! She's my fave MUA!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 26, 2009)

^^ Figured


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 27, 2009)

the girls at the elizabeth street david jones in Sydney are great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I fully intend to spend mooooore money there! she got just as excited as i was about the HK collection but understood my reluctance to blow $85 each on eyeshadow palettes before i'd been paid


----------



## lushlady15 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm not sure of her name, but the girl with long blonde hair at chadstone is so sweet


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd rather buy online than deal with snooty MA's! I agree with the poster that said they make you feel insecure.. they do! Even if my make up is perfect I feel like there's something wrong.

Anyway.. the MAC online is rather slow IMO, I ordered the brush exclusive and one eyeshadow, a week later they emailed me and said the brushes had been sold out. I was SO disappointed, but at least they refunded me the $10 (steep!) postage charge to apologise.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 8, 2009)

^^ whereabouts are you located xLongLashesx? Maybe we can recommend a nice MA in your area


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm in Melbourne so normally go to Myer Highpoint or Bourke st stores. Haven't been to Chapel st or DJ's yet.. I find the staff at DJ's nicer in general, maybe I'll have better luck there?

On a side note, I wish we had that MAC live chat like on the US website! That looks awesome!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 8, 2009)

hello ladies! if anyone is every in NZ buying MAC (lol), i recommend karina at the Dunedin counter, and stacey, matt, and ben at the Christchurch counter.
all the MA's ive come across are really nice in NZ, but these are my fav's


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 8, 2009)

^^^ I've never had the chance to talk properly to the MA's at the Chch counter, it was always sooooooo busy there whenever I went in!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I'm in Melbourne so normally go to Myer Highpoint or Bourke st stores. Haven't been to Chapel st or DJ's yet.. I find the staff at DJ's nicer in general, maybe I'll have better luck there?

On a side note, I wish we had that MAC live chat like on the US website! That looks awesome!_

 
I recommend Crystelle at Myer Melbourne! She is there Sunday to Thursdays. Robyn goes to Myer Highpoint, so perhaps she could recommend her favorite MUA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used MAC live chat a few times and it is fantastic!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piink_liily* 

 
_^^^ I've never had the chance to talk properly to the MA's at the Chch counter, it was always sooooooo busy there whenever I went in!_

 
i dont go anywhere near the counter on a saturday - crazy times in there! are you in chch?


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah it's always packed in there on Saturdays! I'm from Chch but moved to Brissy a few months ago


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I recommend Crystelle at Myer Melbourne! She is there Sunday to Thursdays. Robyn goes to Myer Highpoint, so perhaps she could recommend her favorite MUA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used MAC live chat a few times and it is fantastic!_

 

Thanks!

I'm going on monday for style warriors so she should be there then.

You know it didn't occur to me that I could just use the live chat on the US site.. duh!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Thanks!

I'm going on monday for style warriors so she should be there then.

You know it didn't occur to me that I could just use the live chat on the US site.. duh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 




Crystelle will let you buy SW stuff on Sunday as well


----------



## misspresh (Jun 11, 2009)

I love Sylvia at DJs bourke st - she is LOVELY. very old-school MAC, very talented!


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jun 11, 2009)

I would totally recommend the lovely Mishka at DJs in Adelaide. She has dark hair and a beautiful curvy figure with a rose pattern tattoo on her forearm. She has a site and also a DeviantArt with some of her work.  

I popped in the other day and said that I'd seen her stuff online and asked for some help with fluidline and she was really sweet and helpful.


----------



## InTheFade (Jun 20, 2009)

As for Sydney, the ladies at the Parramatta Myer MAC counter are lovely.

Especially Yolanda (she's got fair skin and a reddish-brown bob), another chick whose name escapes me who is very short (like me!), has fair skin and curly/wavy black hair, and the manager there is very helpful too.

I find that the Myer City store is usually full of MAs who won't even look at you because they're so busy. However, I got my makeup done by Sam (she's 21, kinda tanned and has shoulder length blonde hair) for my birthday party in June and she did an AMAZING job! I wanted a deep purple smokey eye and she did an amazing job with beautiful iris and the purple part of Odd Couple! I was so impressed and as a bonus I kept getting compliments alll day.

In the city I find that generally the DJs store is much better because they're usually not as busy and have the time to help you out.


----------



## tarnii (Jul 18, 2009)

I made my first MAC purchase at Myer Sydney City and if the products hadn't been so amazing I would never have gone back to a MAC counter. The service was terrible and I only bought the products to prove to the uppity SA that I could afford to. I was in Sydney on holiday and I obviously didn't look like her usual clientelle and she spoke to me accordingly.

I don't have a MAC counter at my local Myer but I have since been into the Chermside store in Brisbane and I was really really impressed with the service there. Now if only we could get MAC on the Sunshine Coast I would be happy...


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 18, 2009)

is there no MAC on the sunshine coast? oh no!! What about at Pacific Fair? At least there's Bobbi brown


----------



## tarnii (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_is there no MAC on the sunshine coast? oh no!! What about at Pacific Fair? At least there's Bobbi brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Myer in Sunshine Plaza, Maroochydore don't carry MAC and I haven't heard of being able to get it anywhere else up here. But if anyone knows anywhere I would love to know.

I am not sure about Pacific Fair, it is on the Gold Coast (so many coasts, lol) which is south of Brisbane I am north of Brisbane.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 19, 2009)

oh dear!

so how do you buy your mac, off the website?


----------



## tarnii (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_oh dear!

so how do you buy your mac, off the website?_

 
I have ordered off the website and if I have to go to Brisbane ( or invent a reason to go to Brisbane) I call into Myer or DJs. I like to try out the colours but there are sooooo many, it was kind of overwhelming.


----------



## Jade M (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tarnii* 

 
_ I have since been into the Chermside store in Brisbane and I was really really impressed with the service there._

 

Hehe breathing a sigh of relief there ...


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tarnii* 

 
_Myer in Sunshine Plaza, Maroochydore don't carry MAC and I haven't heard of being able to get it anywhere else up here. But if anyone knows anywhere I would love to know.

I am not sure about Pacific Fair, it is on the Gold Coast (so many coasts, lol) which is south of Brisbane I am north of Brisbane._

 
makes 

It sucks not having a counter close by, doesnt it. Im only about an hour and a half away from a counter but it definitely makes a difference to how much mac I purchase. Ive sent repeated emails to my local myer to that effect however never receive a reply. When I think about how many times I have bought things from Napoleon simply because I want it for that night- I would much prefer to spend a little extra for MAC.

On the flipside I went to a counter for the very first time a few weeks ago and it was like being a kid in a lollyshop!


----------



## Bif (Jul 21, 2009)

I like all of the MAs at the Myer MAC in Chermside (Brisbane). 

Morgan (I'm pretty sure that that is her name, she is the shortest one) was my MA (and my sister's) for the most recent MAC Tech workshop and she suggested some really great products that I wasn't interested in/didn't know how to use before. Now I love them!

The two older MAs, Jade and ...ummm, the one who curls the end of her hair well...she has a dark brown bob sort of cut...damn! I forgot her name. Oh well, they were both on one day when my sister and I kept coming back and forth to MAC trying to decide about products/remembering that we wanted to look at something else. They were both very helpful and laughing (with us) at the fact that we just kept coming back and were both really excited to hear that we were coming back for the Tech workshop, which got us even more excited. The one whose name I can't remember invited me to the VIP night (I'm pretty sure that was her, I clouded over with excitement when she invited me so I could be wrong). 

Then there is the taller of the younger MAs who I had my first MAC experience with, she was very helpful despite the fact that I myself was rushed for time. She has a very pretty name which, even if I could remember it (I remember that it was pretty) I wouldn't be able to spell it. 

I think that there might be one other MA, but I haven't met her yet, but if the others are anything to go by, she must be great too!

EDIT: When I use the words older or younger in this post, I use them loosely, to signify a couple of years difference. Not that any of them are OLD in appearance. I hope you know what I mean!


----------



## Jade M (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bif* 

 
_The two older MAs, Jade...

EDIT: When I use the words older or younger in this post, I use them loosely, to signify a couple of years difference. Not that any of them are OLD in appearance. I hope you know what I mean!_

 
No offence taken ... I AM old - 31 next Tuesday LOL


----------



## Bif (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade M* 

 
_No offence taken ... I AM old - 31 next Tuesday LOL_

 
 OH, Hi Jade!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Birthday for Tuesday! And 31 isn't old, not yet.


----------



## myystiqueen (Jul 24, 2009)

myy lovely aussie specktrettes!!

please help me...
i'm going to get a makeup lesson soon with a friend... i have heard lots of good thing bout both kira and leah... if i'm not mistaken both of them are working in the pro store... but i heard kira's style is more of a dramatic look...

myy friend is new to makeup so it will be better for her to get hers done by someone who knows more about neutrals... if you know what i mean..

any recommendations?? i haven't really gotten a chance to know MUAs that are working in MYER so i have no idea at all..

if not then i'll stick with kira and leah...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 27, 2009)

^^ If you want a neutral look Kira is more than able to do one! However she's either going/already overseas at the moment and will be back at the end of August


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 27, 2009)

I saw Kira in the pro store on Sunday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:- Scratch that, it was Saturday I saw Kira


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 27, 2009)

I can't remember what date she said she's leaving but I remember her saying that she'll be gone by the time I'm back from Sydney.. and I'm back so I assume she's gone/going sometime very soon/etc!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah she is gone, because Hayley will be managing the Chapel st store for the next 2-3 weeks, I think.


----------



## Honeylust27 (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_i've been dealing with this kind of issue in these couple weeks...
i'm new to makeup, esp. to MAC... i'm 18 years old but i look like a 15.. which sucks...

when i entered MAC at the very first time, no one actually bothered to 'serve' me... like i didn't even exist at all... i knew that that would happen, so it didn't really disturb me... but as i went there more frequently, i started to realize that most of the MAs or SAs (no idea about the differences) weren't really friendly at all.. some were just plain rude....

there was this girl..... at MYER melbourne city... i asked her if they got painterly paintpot.. and she replied, "we do.." and she just stood there.... it was kind of an awkward moment.. it was like it was enough for me knowing that they DID have painterly p/p... i made a face and i said, "uh-huh... so.. i want to get it..." i had the urge to add, "DUHH!!" but i didn't dare.. i don't know if it's just me or.....

basically,, they just prefer serving girls with tons of makeup on, especially vibrant eyeshadow...

as far as NICE MAs goes... i have some good experiences with girls named Sarah.... one is from MAC chapel st. and one is from KIT cosmetics in MYER melbourne... not sure if KIT does have MAs, but Sarah is such a lovely girl....!!! i really really like her,, and she's just so prettily natural... ^^ and Sarah from MAC pro at chapel is really really helpful... she helped me pick lots of colors for myy pro pan palette and she gave me some useful advices.... as soon i entered the store, she came straight to me and offered assistance.... the other day i went to chapel st,, the girls were all busy chatting.... one of 'em did offer help though...._

 
I AGREEE SARAH AT CHAPEL ST IS AMAZING!!!!!! She has a cute English accent. I was soooo lucky to have my make up done by her - it was my first experience with Face and Body foundation and she was so wonderful. She actually listened to what I wanted and how I liked my make up. She was so sweet, I had just found out i had cancer and needed a pick me up and she was so respectful and lovely. I actually sent an email to MAC telling them how impressed I was with her and asked them to pass it on to her and management. 

I actually find a lot of the girls at Chapel street a LOT more friendly and helpful then those at Chadstone.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 26, 2009)

I found a lovely new MA at DJ's on Bourke st today, I've spoken to her a couple of times but today she patiently spent ages with me whilst I fussed around trying to find an e/s to match what I had. Normally I feel really rushed to hurry up and just pick something.

There was a guy there too helping an older lady with some new e/s looks, not just suggesting colours but actually giving her proper advice and I was like hang on.. this is the service we should be getting everywhere!! 

I know where I'll be going from now on!


----------



## misspresh (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I found a lovely new MA at DJ's on Bourke st today, I've spoken to her a couple of times but today she patiently spent ages with me whilst I fussed around trying to find an e/s to match what I had. Normally I feel really rushed to hurry up and just pick something.

There was a guy there too helping an older lady with some new e/s looks, not just suggesting colours but actually giving her proper advice and I was like hang on.. this is the service we should be getting everywhere!! 

I know where I'll be going from now on!_

 
agreed - the service at DJs is GREAT! i do try to go there when I can.. they're usually a bit quieter too. I think I know the guy you mean, he goes above and beyond when you ask about product - REALLY helpful.


----------



## myystiqueen (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I found a lovely new MA at DJ's on Bourke st today, I've spoken to her a couple of times but today she patiently spent ages with me whilst I fussed around trying to find an e/s to match what I had. Normally I feel really rushed to hurry up and just pick something.

There was a guy there too helping an older lady with some new e/s looks, not just suggesting colours but actually giving her proper advice and I was like hang on.. this is the service we should be getting everywhere!! 

I know where I'll be going from now on!_

 
yea.. i find DJ's has more friendly and helpful MAs around.. and i do believe that's the same guy that i usually go to for an assistance.. he's just lovely!!

i don't know why but guys tend to be more friendly? this one MA in the PRO store, rob (thanks michelle for pointing that out) is one of the best.. well at least for me.. he made me feel comfortable just being there playing around with the shadows and stuff

another one of myy fave is hayley from the pro store and there is also this girl in short straight blonde hair with glasses in MYER bourke.. didn't catch her name tho..


----------



## metal_romantic (Oct 8, 2009)

Went in to Myer Adelaide today and the MA that served me was so helpful and friendly! I was so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The other MA gave me the weird look (like she was snickering or scoff...) as usual but I was so happy to finally get some good service at MAC!


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_Went in to Myer Adelaide today and the MA that served me was so helpful and friendly! I was so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The other MA gave me the weird look (like she was snickering or scoff...) as usual but I was so happy to finally get some good service at MAC!_

 
You got a friendly MA at Myers??? Amazing! Every single time I've gone into the Adelaide Myer store I've been completely ignored, and sometimes pointed and laughed at, by the MA's there. I refuse to go anywhere near it now, I always get my MAC from the DJ's counter. I find the MA's are much nicer and less 'snobby', if that makes sense.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 1, 2009)

^^ You should all really complain to the higher powers about this crap service!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 1, 2009)

^^ Yeah and ask for some free vouchers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Write a letter to the store and point out that all your business is going to DJ's.


----------



## newlymaclover (Nov 2, 2009)

Tara at Myer Sydney CBD


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Dec 28, 2009)

^I dont think saying anything to Myer will help, MAC SAs work for MAC only, Myer doesn't hire them. Despite poor service MAC still ranks #1 out of all the beauty counters in the department stores I know.

As far as I know, there are two lovely ladies at Doncaster counter, Louise and Claire(Clare?)


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 20, 2010)

Not sure if she has been mentioned already, but Isa who works with MAC Artist Relations in Melbourne is amazing! I do all my MAC Pro orders through her and she is so helpful and professional! I love dealing with her!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 16, 2010)

For some weird reason i feel MAC counters in DJs have better staff? hahas 

But i popped by Myers 2 days ago & the MA was so sweet(she made me wanna go back to Myers!) hahas. Her name is Amy! 

She even put all the collection stuff i want on hold so that i could grab them today at the MAC seminar! <3

edit: i went for the seminar today! It was really fun! I can post up a thread if you guys are interested on what we did! I LOVED IT! so going back again! & allll like really ALL the girls were nice, i think they just need time to get to know people & all that! haha they were funny & sweet! Bree on of the MA even baked cupcakes for us! how cool is that!


----------



## eurocentrix (Jan 13, 2011)

That boy was the only one that was courteous and actually helped me out. Some MAs jsut pose and chat, some give really uninformed advice and some are excellent, luck of the draw I guess)


----------



## eurocentrix (Jan 13, 2011)

I wouldn't read too much into it. They may be just bored of their job, we all are at times) When MAs ignore me (and they ignore everyone from time to time), I come up to them and say: Excuse me, are you free? And they usually have to respond. Sometimes it just get's too busy, I would probably forget who I was serving first..


----------



## eurocentrix (Jan 13, 2011)

DJs have better staff full stop. They seem more polite and more elegant and eloquent than their counterparts in Myer, sorry any Myer-ettes, just my experience )


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jan 14, 2011)

I agree with previous posters, I find on the whole that DJ's has friendlier & more informative reps than Myer (excluding the Dior & Chanel counters). DJ's also have better promos & sales.

  	The MAC counters that I have been to have been similar to other people as well - the staff were cool & aloof. Either ignoring me, or asking me if I needed help in a voice that sounded like they were forced to ask & couldn't care less.

  	Does it not help that I usually shop on days off, wear no makeup, trakkies/jeans & trainers? It shouldn't matter should it? Sometimes I use this to my advantage & dress like this on purpose so staff won't hassle me.

  	I found Mecca Cosmetica were really nice (I prejudged them thought that it would be the opposite) even though I was in my work clothes, dirty as, as I'd been helping out in a dept I don't usually work in but the SA was smiling, helpful & friendly

  	My best experience has been at Inglot. I love the products but part of my love is also the experience I have whilst buying them. The staff are friendly, very helpful & let me do my own thing when I need to.

  	Good service makes customers want to come back again & again. It doesn't matter how much the product is. A makeup company could sell every item for 50c, but if I get bad service from them, I will be spending my money elsewhere.


----------

